# Can you drive UBER while relying on GPS Navigation primarily



## north_of_border (Aug 27, 2016)

Im not great with streets. Can I drive Ube with a GPS guiding me for the most part?
I know someone new to the country who is relying 100% on GPS and making great money on Uber.

What are the draw backs?

just for example: As in, will someone give me low rating?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

At least study maps to learn the major roads, neighborhoods, and hot destinations. But, yes, GPS will usually steer you in the right direction. You can't possibly know every street and location in a major city.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

north_of_border said:


> Im not great with streets. Can I drive Ube with a GPS guiding me for the most part?
> I know someone new to the country who is relying 100% on GPS and making great money on Uber.
> 
> What are the draw backs?
> ...


Don't use the Uber GPS if you can avoid it. I see it seems you're in Toronto. I don't know about other cities, but a major problem with the Uber GPS is that it often doesn't take into account that various streets do NOT permit left turns at certain times of day. Google Maps is MUCH better about this (and I presume Waze is better, too). So even if you "know" the streets themselves, it's near impossible to memorize all the combinations of street/ time restrictions in terms of *routes* which means even a knowledgable driver can get screwed in a city as big as Toronto is.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I have gone to some towns where I don't really know streets and it's owrked out ok, but if it's the area you're oging to do the majority of your driving, you should at least try to be familiar with the main places around town... a lot of times I get requests like "can you take me to the hill?" which of course everyone in town knows where it is... but if you try to gps it, not sure it would even come up, since the hill is really just a neighborhood...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Absolutely. I started driving Uber in Downtown Atlanta, a place I've rarely driven. After the first day, I learned quickly where major destinations are and how to get to and from the freeway.

After a few weeks, you'll figure out a lot of the quick ins and outs - what direction to get started if your GPS is taking a while to start initial guidance, etc. What I did was I would just ask the pax "My GPS isn't updating quickly enough, do I make a left or right to get started?" Most riders understand you could have been brought to the area and are unfamiliar with it. When I start, I always confirm destination then announce that I'll be driving strictly by GPS and if they know a better route or if the GPS gives a wrong turn, to feel free to make corrections. Haven't had any real problems and I'm closing in on my 200th ride.


----------



## Victour B (Aug 21, 2016)

Wish I could say That.. live in a town with Tinfoil dome GPS drops often...


----------

